# Kick-A-Poo Joy Juice



## g8keeper (Feb 23, 2012)

This is a recipe for a high alcohol content wine... this recipe assumes you are using a can of fruit wine base from your local hbs....Enjoy!!!...




*Kick-A-Poo Joy Juice*​ 

Many of the directions on the can are great, but we are going to make some modifications to achieve a sweeter, higher alcoholic content wine. Use Champagne yeast or Lavlin EC-1118, RedStar Premier Cuv'ee, or WYEAST Eau de Vie (liquid).
*˜**{**™*
*Day 1 *
Add the fruit, 4 jugs (2 Gallons) of Welch’s grape juice blend, Acid Blend, Yeast Nutrient, Pectic Enzyme, Wine Tannin, and any other chemical, EXCEPT Potassium Metabisulphite, Potassium Sorbate, or yeast.

Add 1 Gallon of Water. (We need to leave room for sugar!)
Add ½ the amount of sugar called for in the recipe.

Fill primary fermenter to approx. the 4 ½ gallon mark.
Take S.G. reading comparing it to the S.G. chart above.
Add sugar one cup at a time and stir until S.G. is 1.100 and then add water to 5 gallons.

Add ¼ teaspoon Potassium Metabisulphite (to kill wild yeasts)
Instead of inserting bubbler, take and gently place a piece of cotton in the bubbler’s hole in the primary’s lid to allow gasses to be released.

*Day 2 *
Remove cotton and discard. Remove lid and sprinkle yeast on surface of must.
Replace the lid and insert bubbler. Make sure bubbler is ½ filled with water. Your must should begin actively fermenting in 24 to 36 hours. You can also choose to hydrate your yeast according to package directions.

*Day 3,4.5 (And maybe even 6)*
Gently stir top half of must, avoiding sediment on the bottom. If you are using a fruit bag, you can use that to stir the must. Check S.G. When S.G. reaches 1.0700, remove fruit bag if using one, and strain juice back into must. Add sugar, up to 5 lb., to increase S.G. to 1.100 to 1.136.

*Over the next 5 days:*
Gently stir the top half of the must again, remembering to avoid disturbing the sediment on the bottom. Check S.G. 
When S.G. reaches 1.030 or below (4 or 5 more days, rack into a clean and sanitized 5 gallon carboy.

*2 Weeks after Racking:*
Start checking S.G. Target S.G. : 1.0100 to 1.000
When S.G. is at 1.0100 or below, and remains there for 2 consecutive days,
it’s time to rack again into a clean and sanitized 6 gallon carboy.
After racking, add ¼ teaspoon of Potassium Metabisulphite. Stir 1 minute to drive off CO2
Add 3 teaspoons of POTASSIUM SORBATE according to package directions for 6 gallons to stabilize wine prior to “F-Packing” , and stir vigorously for 2 minutes to drive off CO2.

*TASTE YOUR WINE PRIOR TO FOLLOWING NEXT STEP!*
“F-Pack” your wine by adding 1 gallon (2 jugs) of Welch’s juice.
Add 1 package of clearing agent of your choice (Purchased separately from your local hbs)

*Allow to settle for 2 to 5 days.*
Rack into clean and sanitized vessel.
Bottle


----------

